# Uber Insurance Denies Claim for Uninsured Motorist



## Stigma (Apr 30, 2018)

In a scenario where I get hit by an uninsured motorist while driving passengers in the car, would Uber insurance cover damages? I even have a police report. I also habe no uninsured motorist coverage. Uber called my Insurance company and said I had no uninsured motorist coverage so they also have no liability to help me cover my damages. Is this legal or against the Uber insurance policy?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Stigma said:


> In a scenario where I get hit by an uninsured motorist while driving passengers in the car, would Uber insurance cover damages? I even have a police report. I also habe no uninsured motorist coverage. Uber called my Insurance company and said I had no uninsured motorist coverage so they also have no liability to help me cover my damages. Is this legal or against the Uber insurance policy?


You lost the game of Uber.

I hope your car was paid off.

Either way...

This describes your situation.










You simply didn't have coverage under the exact situation that happened to you.

Your options...
(You may want to do more than one)

1. Start a _go-fund-me_ for a new car.
https://www.gofundme.com

2. Bring it to the local news media

3. Kiss your car and it's value goodbye

4. Go into arbitration with uber (you'll probably lose)

5. Sue the owner of the other car










My suggestion is to do all 4 of them in order and see what happens. Make sure your Go-fund-Me is set up before you go to the news Media. pics of your wrecked car would be helpful for both.

Your hopes of getting a new car are ranked as follows

1. getting a car from the kindness of strangers on go-fund-me
2. getting so much egg on uber's face that they change their mind
3. Finding a winning lotto ticket on the ground
4. traveling back in time and preventing yourself from getting into an accident
5-88. (they involve unicorn magic)
89. suing the owner of the other car for civil damages


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Your best bet may be suing the driver for every little penny they have.. it will take forever and be a PITA, and you may not get much but hopefully enough to cover all your damages and remind the POS why not having insurance is a bad idea..


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Stigma said:


> In a scenario where I get hit by an uninsured motorist while driving passengers in the car, would Uber insurance cover damages? I even have a police report. I also habe no uninsured motorist coverage. Uber called my Insurance company and said I had no uninsured motorist coverage so they also have no liability to help me cover my damages. Is this legal or against the Uber insurance policy?


Go see an attorney. You are covered under collision on the uber policy. It doesn't matter if the other driver has insurance or not.

Collision coverage may also be added to your insurance policy at an extra cost. Collision coverage will pay to repair damages to your vehicle sustained in an accident with an at-fault uninsured driver, or a hit-and-run driver. But keep in mind that collision coverage won't apply to your injuries, just the cost of getting your car fixed (up to the limits of your coverage).


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I've heard other drivers here having the same experience. If your personal insurance doesn't cover something then neither will James River Insurance Company it would seem.

I have a ride-share endorsement with my insurance. Nobody should be doing ride-share without it.


----------



## Chipin (May 4, 2018)

Stigma said:


> In a scenario where I get hit by an uninsured motorist while driving passengers in the car, would Uber insurance cover damages? I even have a police report. I also habe no uninsured motorist coverage. Uber called my Insurance company and said I had no uninsured motorist coverage so they also have no liability to help me cover my damages. Is this legal or against the Uber insurance policy?


Well, as a former taxi driver I have ZERO sympathy for fools that cheat and do not get rideshare coverage. Uber considers you canon fodder - an expendable patsies.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Working4peanuts said:


> Go see an attorney. You are covered under collision on the uber policy. It doesn't matter if the other driver has insurance or not.
> 
> Collision coverage may also be added to your insurance policy at an extra cost. Collision coverage will pay to repair damages to your vehicle sustained in an accident with an at-fault uninsured driver, or a hit-and-run driver. But keep in mind that collision coverage won't apply to your injuries, just the cost of getting your car fixed (up to the limits of your coverage).


Nope..

https://www.uber.com/drive/insurance/
_When a rider is in your car, you have the same coverage as you do on your way to pick them up, plus the rider in your car is covered. You are covered by our insurance policy for three things: 1) your liability to a third party, 2) any injuries due to an uninsured or underinsured motorist, and 3) collision and comprehensive coverage *if you already have such coverage on your personal insurance.*_

It's right there on the website in great big letters... I bolded it to make it easier to find.


James River collision and uninsured motorist coverage is dependent on the insurance policy that you have in your name having collision/uninsured motorist coverage.

This is one of the biggest currently existing insurance holes..

the three things you need on an insurance policy..

1. Collision/comprehensive/uninsured motorist coverage during driving
2. Written statement in your policy allowing you to be a ride share driver
3. A written statement in your policy that provides Collision/comprehensive/uninsured motorist coverage during period 1

It doesn't matter what your policy is called or what it says.. these are the things you need. When i was shopping for auto insurance last year i actually found a liability only ride share insurance policy... that would have left me without my car getting fixed.

If you are missing ANY of these you can get into an accident and have no coverage to fix or replace your own vehicle.

You need ALL THREE to be covered during all phases of uber/lyft driving. Plus $2,500 in a savings account to pull out of behind to pay a deductible.

How is this legal?

Many states ONLY require liability insurance. Florida specifically states that uber must provide liability coverage but it says nothing at all about covering the riders vehicle.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Nope..
> 
> https://www.uber.com/drive/insurance/
> _When a rider is in your car, you have the same coverage as you do on your way to pick them up, plus the rider in your car is covered. You are covered by our insurance policy for three things: 1) your liability to a third party, 2) any injuries due to an uninsured or underinsured motorist, and 3) collision and comprehensive coverage *if you already have such coverage on your personal insurance.*_
> ...


That does not contradict what i said. If you have collision, it doesn't matter who's at fault or if the other driver is uninsured. You can always make a claim on collision.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Why can't rideshare companies raise the rate to offer this collision coverage? or someone steals the money from you? 

You're kind enough to share or offer your rides, the rest of the world is taking advantage of you?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> Why can't rideshare companies raise the rate to offer this collision coverage?


Because there are always those that think they are smarter or just don't care and will do the job at whatever cheap price.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Stigma said:


> In a scenario where I get hit by an uninsured motorist while driving passengers in the car, would Uber insurance cover damages? I even have a police report. I also habe no uninsured motorist coverage. Uber called my Insurance company and said I had no uninsured motorist coverage so they also have no liability to help me cover my damages. Is this legal or against the Uber insurance policy?


Regardless of uber, why don't you have uninsured/underinsured coverage?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Working4peanuts said:


> That does not contradict what i said. If you have collision, it doesn't matter who's at fault or if the other driver is uninsured. You can always make a claim on collision.


Not true actually..

*thanks to rideshare* if your online in many places your personal insurance turns off. Leaving you at the mercy of uber.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Not true actually..
> 
> *thanks to rideshare* if your online in many places your personal insurance turns off. Leaving you at the mercy of uber.


If you are in period 2 or 3 you are covered. Incredible how so many of you don't understand this.

Yes i understand you will have issues with personal insurance if you are ridesharing. But the post was in response to someone claiming if you don't have uninsured motorist you can't claim collision. That simply is false.


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

I think the issue here as far as not being covers is that you did not get rideshare insurance.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Nope..
> 
> 1. Collision/comprehensive/uninsured motorist coverage during driving
> 2. Written statement in your policy allowing you to be a ride share driver
> 3. A written statement in your policy that provides Collision/comprehensive/uninsured motorist coverage during period 1


You only need 1.

You do NOT need 2. or 3. at all.

If you have 2. or 3. then your own personal insurance will cover the accident as primary. That's the only difference. James River will act as secondary.

However, if you don't have rideshare insurance with your personal insurance then if you have an at fault accident then your car won't be covered in period 1. Uber and Lyft don't cover your car in period 1, only in period 2 and 3.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Read your policy coverage terms. Uninsured/underinsured does not cover physical damage to your vehicle. It is for bodily injury sustained in an accident in which the party at fault is not sufficiently insured.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Read your policy coverage terms. Uninsured/underinsured does not cover physical damage to your vehicle. It is for bodily injury sustained in an accident in which the party at fault is not sufficiently insured.


driver car damage is only not covered in period 1, it is covered in 2 and 3 depending on if you have collision in your personal, either at $1000 or higher deductible


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Stigma said:


> In a scenario where I get hit by an uninsured motorist while driving passengers in the car, would Uber insurance cover damages? I even have a police report. I also habe no uninsured motorist coverage. Uber called my Insurance company and said I had no uninsured motorist coverage so they also have no liability to help me cover my damages. Is this legal or against the Uber insurance policy?


According to Uber's insurance documentation, in periods 2 & 3 you are covered for bodily injury up to one million dollars (single limit) per accident caused by an uninsured/underinsured driver. You have to have personal collision coverage in effect in order to have that coverage provided by Uber.
https://ubernewsroomapi.10upcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/CA-1.pdf


----------

